# #simpleshotshootingsports Nickle Challenge



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought myself a new Ocularis Bean Flip for myself as a Christmas present . A guy has to have some fun things for Christmas . It came with a wooden nickle and a challenge to post a video of the nickle being shot from 33 feet . A new band set is awarded for completion of the challenge . In the video I meant to say bicycle inner tube instead of bicycle tire to improve the grip . Also ignore the part where I knock the clock off the shelf . I'm a little rusty on video making . It's been a long while . :rofl:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll have to watch this when I get home....I have a Bean Flip and Scout on my Wish List and loaded in my cart.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a video explaining the challenge .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I wish you didn't say anything about the clock; that had my eyes the first time watching...fine shooting, though! Your skills where it matters certainly didn't experience any oxidation


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, as usual ... By the way, the beard is looking gooood .....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Great shooting Treefork! That was an impressive explosion of the nickel.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi so cool thanks for showing of ;-)
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool Shooting Mr TreeFork..And you say"that's how it's done"

OM


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

ThwaK! Spot on.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very fun video!! 

Take care

Volp


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shooting  I have one of those occurlaris beanflips on my way let see how I like them !


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

treefork said:


> Here is a video explaining the challenge .


 is it just me or does nathan have a very scary satisfied look when he turns back at the cam after the nickel shot? Lol great shooting. Way to advertise. Now that i have a decent shot i might take this challenge. Just got my income taxes haa. Love this sport.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

treefork said:


> I bought myself a new Ocularis Bean Flip for myself as a Christmas present . A guy has to have some fun things for Christmas . It came with a wooden nickle and a challenge to post a video of the nickle being shot from 33 feet . A new band set is awarded for completion of the challenge . In the video I meant to say bicycle inner tube instead of bicycle tire to improve the grip . Also ignore the part where I knock the clock off the shelf . I'm a little rusty on video making . It's been a long while . :rofl:


 oh sure.. Rusty.. First darn shot man. Definitely u are on my zombie elimination fantasy team. Amazing shot dude


----------

